# 1Dx Err 80 is only the beginning



## swandme (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been very disappointed to find this 6800.00 paper weight has even more issues.

First was error 80 
Now it started when I turn it off and right back on or let it sleep and you default to 100 ISO 
Next Defaults back to Flash and Ambi Exp Compensation set to center.
Also had some focus issues with it racking in and out and I have to let go of the Focus button and re focus and it works
with Custom funtion for AF on Button set to 14fps mode when you push it it actually puts it in one shot Silent Drive Mode.

I have 2 1D4's and 2 5D3's and t4i just for Cont. Focus Video no issues with the rest. or any of my lenses.

I will say that someday when they gets it fixed it will be FABULOUS I love all the new Controls and Buttons 

Canon Really Stepped in it this Time.


They Told me end of the month before we see firmware and they could not tell me if my new issues would be addressed
only Err 80 for sure ( well maybe )


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 12, 2012)

U can be sure Canon will do something about it. It would be a really bad reputation for them if they just left it like this.
The things u mentioned seem like they just need software fixes except the focus issue perhaps.

Do all lenses have focus issues?


----------



## M.ST (Aug 12, 2012)

I report the error 80 five month ago but no firmware update came up.

There are futher errors that are not fixed.

That´s the fact.

Canon. You are going to loose customers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I report the error 80 five month ago but no firmware update came up.
> 
> There are futher errors that are not fixed.
> 
> ...


Amazing, you have had a production1D X for 5 months? I thought they just began delivery.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 12, 2012)

swandme said:


> I have been very disappointed to find this 6800.00 paper weight has even more issues.
> 
> First was error 80
> Now it started when I turn it off and right back on or let it sleep and you default to 100 ISO
> ...



That's crazy, I would try and return the camera if possible!

Rich


----------



## nonac (Aug 12, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I report the error 80 five month ago but no firmware update came up.
> 
> There are futher errors that are not fixed.
> 
> ...



I just wish people would learn how to spell the word "lose." Your brain must be loose.


----------



## brett b (Aug 12, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish people would learn how to spell the word "lose." Your brain must be loose.
> ...



Ha!
You have to give a break to those for whom English is not their native language.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 13, 2012)

brett b said:


> Ha!
> You have to give a break to those for whom English is not their native language.



Why? In my experience, foreigners spell and pronounce things better than most 'native' speakers in the usa/uk/au.


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 13, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!
> ...


There are still simple words that are pronounced in a funny way by me, because I read more than speak 
E.g. I had to guess the "theme" prononciation from 4 different variants ("zim", "zem", "sim", "sem")


----------



## Moody Blues (Aug 16, 2012)

Return it. It took me 3 copies to finally get one with no issues.


----------

